# Is this a crypt?



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

after seeing corymad's capture mine is crap lol, but see if you can tell? my mother bought some land in the middle of nowhere ohio, and there is a pond with ludwigia in it, and a flooded woodland that is sometimes swampy but always wet, and there is alot of this plant growing on the ground. I will be going back next weeked and get a better set of pictures


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Not a crypt. It looks like an erythronium sp plant. a bulbous plant


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Definitely an Erythronium sp. or Dogs Tooth Violet

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erythronium


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

poop, i better pull it out of my tank then lol

I have crypt sp lutea which i think is now wendtii, and crispatula but i'm not well informed, the leaves had me guessing, thanks guys


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Possibly_ Erothrynum americanum_, adders tongue. I took this pic two Thursdays ago.


----------



## corymad (Apr 14, 2008)

nice shot! Khamul, beautiful foliage. 

Pity we don't see this over in this part of the world.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

corymad said:


> nice shot! Khamul, beautiful foliage.
> 
> Pity we don't see this over in this part of the world.


Which part of the world are you in? Most of the species are North American but there is one species in Europe and 3 (or more depending on the botanist!) in Asia so they get a around! They are restricted to temperate climates though.


----------



## corymad (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm from bright and sunny tropical Singapore where temperatures soar to a scorching high. Doubt we'll ever see these fellas around.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

They grow up here too. I know where there's about an acre of them. But, they're extremely difficult to transplant; the root is almost two feet long, thin and delicate and if you break it they die.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Here is one I took of another plant a few days later, this time with orange anthers.


----------

